# Hornets Survivor



## DwyaneWade4MVP

I stole this idea from the Mavericks forum, basically this is just a fun game involving Hornets players, coaches and front office members to determine who is the most (and least) liked members of the team. I give you a list of Hornets team members and you vote for one person you want eliminated. It can be for whatever reason you have -- not liking their personality, don't think they're a good player/coach/GM, etc. When the same person has 5 votes for him to be eliminated (in the one round) he will be eliminated and the next round will start, with a clean slate for everyone. Without further ado, here's the list:

Latest Update:
*Round THREE*
Chris Andersen
PJ Brown
Speedy Claxton
Dan Dickau
Casey Jacobsen
Maciej Lampe
_George Lynch_
Bostjan Nachbar
Lee Nailon
J.R. Smith
Jackson Vroman
Jamaal Magloire
David West

Byron Scott (Head Coach)
Jim Cleamons (Assistant Coach)
Darrell Walker (Assistant Coach)
Kenny Gattison (Assistant Coach)
Jack Manson (Strengh and Conditioning Coach)
Terry Kofler (Athletic Trainer)
_George Shinn (Owner)_
Allan Bristow (General Manager)
Willis Reed (Vice President of Basketball Operations)


----------



## DwyaneWade4MVP

George Lynch!


----------



## The Future7

George Lynch


----------



## cdsniner

The man that drove the fans away in Charlotte.

George Shinn


----------



## Kicito

Jack Manson, the Hornets team is always full of injured players and i guess it can't be just the curse.


----------



## Pacers Fan

Shinn!


----------



## Tersk

Shinn


----------



## SheriffKilla

shinn


----------



## DwyaneWade4MVP

Shinn needs just one more vote to be kicked out, Lynch need three more! Keep this game going!


----------



## Tersk

BTW, am I getting some compensation for coming up with this idea? This is like the 4th forum to steal it


----------



## DwyaneWade4MVP

I will join your club, if that's ok?

and I will rep you again if I have spread it


----------



## supermati

Shin, you deserve this, how sad i got that day
:boohoo: 

Even though im not from NC, a relocation is a hard hit


----------



## BaLLiStiX17

Lynch


----------



## DwyaneWade4MVP

George Shinn was kicked out in the first round!

*Round TWO*
Chris Andersen
PJ Brown
Speedy Claxton
Dan Dickau
Casey Jacobsen
Maciej Lampe
George Lynch
Bostjan Nachbar
Lee Nailon
J.R. Smith
Jackson Vroman
Jamaal Magloire
David West

Byron Scott (Head Coach)
Jim Cleamons (Assistant Coach)
Darrell Walker (Assistant Coach)
Kenny Gattison (Assistant Coach)
Jack Manson (Strengh and Conditioning Coach)
Terry Kofler (Athletic Trainer)
Allan Bristow (General Manager)
Willis Reed (Vice President of Basketball Operations)

George Lynch starts with one vote because BaLLiStiX17 gave his vote after Shinn was kicked out!


----------



## DwyaneWade4MVP

George Lynch (now 2 votes)


----------



## Tersk

Jack Manson


----------



## Carbo04

Chris Andersen. What a disgrace.


----------



## Pacers Fan

Jack Manson


----------



## The Future7

George Lynch


----------



## supermati

Manson, Its not the players fault, Lynch is not like the responsable for all of this

Manson :curse:


----------



## DwyaneWade4MVP

Manson and Lynch with 3 votes apiece!


----------



## BaLLiStiX17

Lynch


----------



## DanDickau

Jack Manson


----------



## Tersk

4 votes each


----------



## DwyaneWade4MVP

Come on guys, keep this game going, Manson and Lynch only need one more vote each!


----------



## DwyaneWade4MVP

To get this game going I will continue with:

George Lynch


----------



## DwyaneWade4MVP

George Lynch was kicked out in the first round!

*Round THREE*
Chris Andersen
PJ Brown
Speedy Claxton
Dan Dickau
Casey Jacobsen
Maciej Lampe
Bostjan Nachbar
Lee Nailon
J.R. Smith
Jackson Vroman
Jamaal Magloire
David West

Byron Scott (Head Coach)
Jim Cleamons (Assistant Coach)
Darrell Walker (Assistant Coach)
Kenny Gattison (Assistant Coach)
Jack Manson (Strengh and Conditioning Coach)
Terry Kofler (Athletic Trainer)
Allan Bristow (General Manager)
Willis Reed (Vice President of Basketball Operations)


----------



## master8492

I think you need to edit your first post.

I'll vote Scott off.


----------



## hobojoe

master8492 said:


> I think you need to edit your first post.
> 
> I'll vote Scott off.


:laugh: Yeah, you copied it straight from the Magic board and left "Magic" in there. 

I'll vote for Lee Nailon.


----------



## DwyaneWade4MVP

hobojoe said:


> :laugh: Yeah, you copied it straight from the Magic board and left "Magic" in there.
> 
> I'll vote for Lee Nailon.


:dead: but yeah, right I copied it from you, because that's where I saw it first! I saw a post of you and clicked on your signature link and there it inspired me to make the same thing in the Hornets board!

Jack Manson


----------



## Tersk

Mason


----------



## Kicito

Manson again


----------



## The Future7

Manson


----------



## DwyaneWade4MVP

4 votes for Manson so far, only one left to kick him out!


----------



## Pacers Fan

Manson


----------



## DwyaneWade4MVP

Jack Manson was kicked out in the third round!

*Round FOUR*
Chris Andersen
PJ Brown
Speedy Claxton
Dan Dickau
Casey Jacobsen
Maciej Lampe
Bostjan Nachbar
Lee Nailon
J.R. Smith
Jackson Vroman
Jamaal Magloire
David West

Byron Scott (Head Coach)
Jim Cleamons (Assistant Coach)
Darrell Walker (Assistant Coach)
Kenny Gattison (Assistant Coach)
Terry Kofler (Athletic Trainer)
Allan Bristow (General Manager)
Willis Reed (Vice President of Basketball Operations)


----------



## DwyaneWade4MVP

Alan Bristow, our General Manager, because he traded baron!


----------



## Carbo04

Andersen.


----------



## Pacers Fan

Bristow


----------



## Kicito

jacobsen


----------



## The Future7

Bristow


----------



## Jermaniac Fan

jacobsen


----------



## DHarris34Phan

*The Birdman...what a joke.*


----------



## DwyaneWade4MVP

So far in this round: 
2 votes - Chris Andersen
2 votes - Casey Jacobsen
3 votes - Alan Bristow


----------



## BaLLiStiX17

Bristow


----------



## supermati

Magliore... i dont like him anymore, he just wants to win...


----------



## DwyaneWade4MVP

I take Bristow another time, he only needed one more vote!


----------



## DwyaneWade4MVP

Allan Bristow was kicked out in the fourth round!

*Round FIVE*
Chris Andersen
PJ Brown
Speedy Claxton
Dan Dickau
Casey Jacobsen
Maciej Lampe
Bostjan Nachbar
Lee Nailon
J.R. Smith
Jackson Vroman
Jamaal Magloire
David West

Byron Scott (Head Coach)
Jim Cleamons (Assistant Coach)
Darrell Walker (Assistant Coach)
Kenny Gattison (Assistant Coach)
Terry Kofler (Athletic Trainer)
Willis Reed (Vice President of Basketball Operations)[/QUOTE]


----------



## DwyaneWade4MVP

In round 5 I vote for *Maceij Lampe*


----------



## Pacers Fan

Terry Kofler


----------



## supermati

Jamaal Magliore...


----------



## BaLLiStiX17

supermati said:


> Magliore... i dont like him anymore, he just wants to win...


lol whats wrong with wanting to win?


----------



## DwyaneWade4MVP

BaLLiStiX17 said:


> lol whats wrong with wanting to win?



I think he means that Magloire wants to be on a winning team instead of helping his team in a bad season!


----------



## supermati

DwyaneWade4MVP said:


> I think he means that Magloire wants to be on a winning team instead of helping his team in a bad season!


Yup thats what i meant :clown:


----------



## BaLLiStiX17

heheh ooo sory my bad..anyways i vote for Jackson Vroman dont really like this guy..


----------



## Tersk

Jackson Vroman


----------



## Jermaniac Fan

Vroman


----------



## DwyaneWade4MVP

Come on guys, get it going:
right now:
Jackson Vroman: 3 votes
Maceij Lampe: 1 vote
Terry Kofler: 1 vote
Jamaal Magloire: 1 vote


----------



## supermati

EDIT:
Ooops, 
Sorry for this, i cant vote twice


----------



## MacDanny 6

Baron Davis


----------



## The Future7

Vroman


----------



## DwyaneWade4MVP

Franco 5 said:


> Baron Davis


As you maybe recognized, Baron Davis isn't on our roster anymore...


----------



## Pistolballer

Lampe (take that Poland!)


----------

